# GA16DE vs GA16I internals? Plus carb conversion ?'s



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

I'mmmmm baaaaack. 

Bought back my 89 2 door Sentra with a locked up GA16I (HG blew and it sat with coolant on pistons rusting everything). 

This is my goal. 200whp with Mikuni R1 carbs. Now I'm very knowledgeable on turbo carbs so thats not my qustion, my qustion is how to get spark on the GA16DE with a carb. I know the GA16DS had a vacumme dizzy but those parts seem impossable to get. Anyway of using a E16 dizzy?

Also, I had heard the rods in the GA16I are stronger than the DE's, is that true? If so would it be worth it to swap rods? And what year did the GA16DE have only one compression ring? Need to avoid that at all cost I would assume for boost.

Or would I be better off building up a E16 and swapping it for ease of use for carbs?


----------



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok so after more research alot of people say the ga16i rods ARE beefier than the de's. Also the e16 pistons are same bore but shorter hight, so lower comp. Looks like this is the way Ima go. Also going with EFI over my carbs. Already have 2 carb'ed cars, guess its time I dabble in EFI now lol


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Why not just swap in an SR20DE or SR20DET? 200HP isn't hard to reach; there are SR's pushing out 400+HP.


----------



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

Because everybody does SR's, lol.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes....and there is a reason for that! It's a much better engine than the GA's.


----------



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

And more expensive.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As they say: "If you want to drive a sports car, you gotta be a sport!" 

Seriously, though, it "may" or "may not" be a more expensive engine, depending on the power gains you expect to achieve. You are targeting 200whp. The North American GA16i is only rated at 90HP @ the crank and the GA16DE is rated 110-115HP. The SR20DE runs between 130-169HP in its stock form (depending on year and application), therefore requiring a lot less work (and money) to get it to your target HP than it will to get the GA-series to that level. That's not even getting into the JDM variants, such as the SR20DET and SR20VE which are already close to or over 200HP, depending on year and application. The SR is also considered a much more durable engine than the GA-series. Either way, the decision is yours and I wish you success whichever way you go!


----------



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

True points, however, this project is more of a learning experience. I've never been into the bottom end of a engine before. If I mess something up and everything goes kaboom, not a huge deal, just a cheap junkyard engine. I do like the SR and it very well be may next project in a RWD car, but for now I think tinkering with the GA will be good knowledgeable fun


----------

